# أي الجامعات المصريه تدرس هندسه طبيه ؟ أرجوا المساعده.



## لهيب الشوق 11 (27 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم ... 

شباب لو سمحتوا أنا معي دبلوم في تخصص الأجهزه الطبيه (فني) 

وأتمنى ان أكمل الدراسه في البكالوريوس (هندسه الأجهزه الطبيه) في مصر ...

وأريد منكم لو سمحتوا أن تعطوني رأيكم في أي الجامعات افضل للدراسه لي ؟ حيث ان مستواي متوسط ,,,

وشكرا.


----------



## ماهر هيصم (29 أبريل 2010)

اخي الكريم 
في مصر الجامعه الحكوميه الوحيده اللي تدرس الهندسه الطبيه هي جامعة القاهره 

اما بقية الجامعات اللي تدرس هذا القسم فهي جامعات خاصه ولا انصحك ان تذهب بعيدا عن جامعة القاهره لأنها افضل الموجود وإن كان ضعيفا


----------



## م_اسلام (29 أبريل 2010)

الجامعات الحكومية القاهرة و حلوان 
و الجامعات الخاصة هندسة العاشر من رمضان و الشروق و جامعه مصر للعلوم و التكنولوجيا و هندسه القاهرة ليست احسنهم


----------



## mo7a galal (29 أبريل 2010)

اولا سلام عليكم
ثانيا اظن كمان هما جامعتان
الاولى :حلوان
والثانيه:المنوفيه


----------



## أسامة عبد (30 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم الجامعات التي تدرس هذا التخصص هي جامعة القاهرة حلوان (حكومية) و جامعة مصر للعلوم و التكنولوجيا معهد العاشر من رمضان و أكاديمية الشروق 
و ههذا موقع جامعة مصر على الانترنت:www.must.edu.eg
مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق


----------



## محمد هاشم الطائى (2 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
اني مهندس اجهزة طبية واتمنى اني اكمل الماجستير في مصر؟؟ هل ممكن؟؟اريد الي يعرف يجاوبني اكو ماجستير اجهزة طبية لو لا؟؟
بمصر؟؟


----------



## romance4ever (6 مايو 2010)

el shorouk academy is the best place forever in this department 
and i dont advice u to join it cause it is very difficult


----------



## أمير الزمان (8 مايو 2010)

شكرا لكل الأعضاء الذين شاركوا
او سمحتم أريد إيضاح اكثر عن هذا الموضوع ليعم الفائدة على الجميع مثل 
. هل من الممكن حصول على قبول جامعي من جامعة حكومية و ماهي الشروط 
. ما المصروف الوسطي للطالب في مصر 
. اذا لا كم تكلفة السنة الدراسية في الجامعات الخاصة 
. وهل يستطيع العمل أثناء سنين الدراسة 
. و أمور أخرى .....


----------



## أمير الزمان (16 مايو 2010)

يا شباب مصر 
حدا يمر على الموضوع ويعلق عليه


----------

